# Lilith



## mike1024 (Nov 15, 2009)

Lilith

Julie's putties some are already month-old. 
If Miezka comes for visit, now three are always very curious and want to know everything about her. 
„Miezka, were we always with the people?“ 
„No once we freely wandered through the land. But then we have gone to the people.“ 
„We have gone voluntarily to the people?“ 
„Yes, this we are, and it was the right decision. “
„There was then the first cat who lived with the people?“ 
„ Miezka, do you show this? Say it to us, please.“
„Yes, such a cat there was. And you should find out this really. Hence, I tell to you the history of the very first cat who lived with the people.“ 
*
So long it is already, so many summers and winters that nobody more exactly knows, when it happened, but it was in a fertile land far away in the south and in the east. 
Slowly the sun sank behind the horizon. It became quickly dark in these widths. 
It became a time to go on the hunt, the dusk was the best time for it. Slowly Shadowwind crept by the low bushes. At a distance she heard a night bird. Lizards were not on the move in this time any more, but now other prey became active. The small rodents who felt sure in the darkness. She had patience and lay down on the lukewarm when she heard a quiet rustle. One of the rodents came along on the search for something eatable one. He remained are on the brink, it positioned itself on the behind paw and sniffed in the air. But he did not smell Shadowwind, because it had crept up against the wind. She ducked even deeper in the grass and made herself ready to jump. The rodent wanted to drop himself just again on his front paws when the cat preshot up and got to catch the rodent. He squeaked in fear of death and thrashed, but shadow wind had him certainly under her front paws. Then let them loose to grab immediately again. This play went so several times, until it had, in the end, enough and broke the rodent the neck.
Now food was secure and with relish it looked herself into it. 
Now she came along on to the meeting place. 
The meeting place lay under bushes near a tree visible far away and was visited over and over again by the cats of the area. There they met and told her experiences. It was a considerable distance there. Today the night was lukewarm and the moon had not risen yet. At a distance one heard the roaring of a big animal, then was again silence. Later she heard birds flutter. But it was quiet. After some time she could see the outlines of the big tree. Unerringly she headed for the bushes. A restlessness was in her. She felt that it time was to be paired off again. Some of her friends were there already. There was Racer, quickest from all and Sandyfur, Glowlight, Greatear and still some others. They greeted themselves in cat's kind and Shadowwind sat down, cleans itself and waited what the others had to report. 
A lot were wide ancient stories, from the elephants, those grey good-natured giants, crocodiles, but also from the lions, the distant relatives who lived, far away in the south in the steppe. There were elephants here seldom, they lived like the lions further in the south, but sometimes one was sighted. Here in the area there had remained quiet, nothing the special had occurred. 
Greystripe had died. He had become quite old and the hunt prepared problems for him.
Now he was in the land on the edge of the time. 
They also told this history: If an animal died, it went in a timeless land, from sea flowed around in which no need or lack ruled, the weather was always friendly and nobody did a grief to another. And the fact that there was there a way in the colours of the rainbow. Where this led, nobody knew. 
But these were stories on the edge, was important what had occurred now here in the area. Now on the river there was a colony birds with the brood and this could promise prey. 
The crocodiles had laid her eggs in the sand, and were more dangerous yet than, otherwise. With the hills a horde pulled through wart pigs. One had to go for you from the way, because they were tempered always badly. There were stories with which a wart pig had so strongly injured an attacking lioness that she could not go hunting any more and perished despicably. And then told Glowlight that she would have seen people. 
People! 
These were strange people, many animals were with them, primarily nanny goats, but sometimes also dogs. They never remained long at a place, but walked with her whole having and property through the land. One had to look out for them. 
Since Shadowwind had already seen several times that an animal had died, although nobody was nearby. But every spot a person had appeared shortly after and had taken the animal. Whether one day a cat had died thus, nobody knew. And they had tamed the fire. Fire was something of which all animals were afraid. Shadowwind had experienced in last summer how the wood had burnt and remembered yet with fright.
Hence, they searched all cover if people were to be watchful nearby, and now it was especially important. 
With it everything was said on this subject and they told other stories.
They told a lot next at her night meetings. From the big darkness which had come before long ago about the land and how the clever Silverstripe had outwitted once a monkey, as Blackpaw to an elephant on the back would have jumped and still a lot more. 
Shadow wind listened in to the stories. A strange feeling came about them. She felt drawn suddenly to sandy fur. He noted this, came to her and started to lick to her the fur. They let it happened. After some time she got up and slowly gone away from the other. Sandyfur followed her, rubbed itself against her and they disappeared at night. Three days she wandered with Sandyfur by the area. They went hunting and played together and if it seemed good to them, they paired off. But after four days they had enough of each other and everybody went again of his own ways. Shadowwind knew that now it was pregnant, but to the kitten would come into the world, some time would still go to the land. She went hunting furthermore in the dusk and met under the bushes with the tree the other. 
Thus passed the days. 
In a morning Shadowwind was again on a vast raid. Now further to the west on the river the bird's brood had slipped and with some luck one could get a fledgling. Indeed, the older birds were watchful, but one could deflect them if one was quick enough. Around the sandy benches with the crocodiles she did a wide curve. 
When her way led them again in the direction of river, she saw in some distance smoke climbing up.
What was this? Was there a forest fire again? But the thin pillar of smoke remained where it was and also became not bigger. Slowly and carefully she further crept than she heard noises. People! She knew from the report about Glowlight that people had been in the area, but she had believed, these are further walked as they did this always. Now she could see the people. She had never seen something so strange. There were the steady dwellings which the people had built. Nanny goats were to be seen in between and a dog dozed in the rising sun. And in some distance trees had fallen down and bushes had been torn out and thus a big free surface had been created. There were also people who dug up the ground as it the wart pigs did, only that the people used in addition tools. 
Slowly crept closer. Everything was peaceful, the nanny goats did not follow them and also the dog lifted only once briefly the head and sniffed the air. Then he went on sleeping. 
During the following days she came over and over again to the nearness of the settlement to see whether something had changed. But the rhythm was always the same one. In the morning went the people on her fields, often with the nanny goats and the dog and at night they slept in her huts. 
If the people on her fields were, was also the opportunity to get always a mouse who were quite numerous in the human settlement. Also the fire was always at the same place and did not reach around itself. Now and then she remained in one of the huts looked around and rested something, before the people came back. There were there softy covers which almost invited to it. 
All told Shadowwind to the other cats and lay down so slowly the excitement about the presence of the people. 
Now twice full moon had been since them with Sandyfur had paired and knew Shadowwind about that she would soon bear. It became a time to search for itself a sure hiding place. Over and over again she examined all possible places, but none was sure enough to her. Thus she got closer to the human settlement always.
Behind some trees were big rocks with thick undergrowth which offered enough cover. After two sides a passageway was open between the rocks, so that it of different directions was able to do dried grass was under the undergrowth and Shadowwind decided that this a suitable place would be to be brought around her kitten to the world. 
She examined the place extensively, but it was no smell of some big predators here. 
Just she had concluded the inspection and had found the place ideal when she heard a noise. 
A loud grunt which slowly got closer. Wart pigs! She withdrew between the rocks and pressed herself against the ground. Closer and closer there came the coarse horde, turned up the ground and grunted repeatedly. But they did not discover Shadowwind. All of a sudden they were under the bushes and dug up the ground in search of roots. These grunting wolverines frightened before nothing back and Shadowwind was shocked about the fact that they had destroyed her carefully well-chosen throw hiding place. But a cat cannot be held from it. She would find a new hiding place. In the direction of the trees she was not able to, there were the wart pigs and about the rocks she might also not climb, it could be seen by a bird of prey. If only the retreat remained to the back. So she crept carefully by the rocks, until it reached free area again. 
Directly before her there lay the human settlement. It was left obviously, the people were to be seen in some distance on her fields. Nobody was with the huts. Slowly she crept closer. The huts were built of wood and stones and there were openings by which Shadowwind was able to in. It was like a big cave. Many objects lay in it with which Shadowwind could start nothing. But anyhow it also smelt of comestibles. Points covers lay in a corner of the space and between this and the wall was place. This could deliver a good hiding place for her boys. She sniffed and examined everything extensively.
Yes, the place was well chosen. Even as she wanted to sit down on the covers, she heard a noise. At the entrance there stood a person. After the smell this was a woman. Only Shadowwind wanted to flee, but the woman stood between her and the exit. She saw the cat and got closer slowly and carefully. Shadowwind did not know only what it should hold of the situation and hissed for the moment carefully warning. „Is not afraid, I do nothing to you.“ if the woman said reassuringly. She slowly knelt down to herself to Shadowwind and stretched the hand. „I am Ivani who are you then?“ Shadowwind sniffed at her hand. 
No, there was no aggressive smell. Also the movements allowed to not close on an attack. Since she was here, the people had followed her own performances and it had never been bothered by them, hence, let them to that Ivani touched them. Quite carefully Ivani stroked back Shadowwind 's. They read it happened, yes, she felt it as pleasant. Indeed, Ivani had often already seen cats, but never here in a hut. And here this was obviously trusting. „Do you like some knobs?“ Ivani turned round to a pot, brought out something of it and held it in Shadowwind 's direction. Shadowwind sniffed at it and it smelt good. What she got offered, was meat. Then she snapped at it and started to eat it. It tasted unusual, but very well. „Do you have a name?“ asked Ivani. „I will give you a name.“ She thought shortly after, then she said: „I call you Lilith which wind signifies in the shade or also high wind, because like the wind from the shade or from above you have come here. Yes, I think, this is a good name. Do you like him?“
Now Lilith, indeed, did not understand everything what said Ivani, but she understood a lot of it. With most cats this is in such a way, only they can not always make themselves understood the people. Thus she also knew what had said Ivani. And they let with pleasure happened that Ivani stroked them and did the crawl. She quietly started to purr. Lilith stretched herself and lay down on the ground. Now she knew that from the people no danger threatened. Maybe it would be to be had even sure here in the hut a throw place for her kitten. Since was as often as it was crept around here, nevertheless, she had never discovered a predator with the people. Obviously the people were avoided by predators. 
After some time raised Ivani and left the hut. The sun stood quite deep when it returned. She found Lilith sleeping on the covers. „You are there still. You probably like it here?“ 
Lilith woke and stretched herself. She got a stroke of Ivani which she accepted with pleasure. „I will speak with Jaweth, so that you can stay here if you may. He is my father and the director of our village. He must permit it.“ 
Jaweth was first against the fact that the cat remained with Ivani. Useless eaters could not need them. But Ivani begged as long as, to Jaweth agreed, in the end, rewilling. "Well", he thought, „the cat may remain with you, but nobody will give her feed. You must divide your food with her.“ Ivani fell to her father almost around the neck when she had his approval. Thus Lilith remained with the people. 
The stock baskets were full of fruits and also grain which attracted large amounts of mice and rats. Lilith became full every day and the number of the mice and rats decreased. Of course she went, nevertheless, over and over again to the meeting place in the tree, because although she lived now with the people, she was free.
The people soon noted that in Jaweth's hut less stocks were destroyed by mice and rats and although they could not only explain themselves they were glad about it. Only when Ivani Lilith observed once while shooting a mouse, the connections became clear. Ivani spoke about that with Jaweth, her father. Because Jaweth was the director of the village, he ordered that Lilith might remain, hence, for good. 
Thus passed the days and Lilith knew that she would soon bear. 
Behind the covers was a good place and she decided that it would bring there her kitten to the world. 
About evening Jaweth came to the hut again. He had been with the nanny goats and had milked them. Lilith smelt the milk and stroked Jaweth around the legs. Curiously how she was, she wanted to know what he had there in the pot. When Jaweth saw that Lilith looked so fully of longing after the milk, he took a small sound dished plate and poured small little milk in. „This milk is not really for you, but a good mouse hunter may already probably agree a little bit of it.“ if Jaweth meant. Lilith smelt in the milk. It smelt of nanny goat, but also anyhow sweetly. She began to lick somewhat of the milk from the dished plate. This was good, very good, something similar had never got them. She looked at Jaweth and miaowed. From the day she got on occasion some milk, mostly from Ivani, sometimes, however, also from Jaweth. 
Then there came the big day. 
Ivani had seen for a long time that Lilith was pregnant, but she did not know how with the cats proceeded and she did not want to disturb Lilith. 
Lilith had moved back behind the cover pile and remained there the whole day in the evening she bore her kitten. These were three, two cats and a little tomcat. She bit through the umbilical cord and licked them drily. Then she nursed three to first sometimes. 
Ivani saw Lilith now only if she came to the hunting from her hiding place. However, after some days Lilith came to Ivani and miaowed. Ivani did not know only what was wrong, but then it understood. Lilith absolutely wanted to show Ivani her kitten! Carefully she looked behind the covers.
There three lay, quite tiny and with closed eyes. Ivani stroked Lilith. “However, they are petite. Completely the mother.“ To touch she did not trust to herself the little ones. „I must show this Madan.” Without having read out they the hut and came back after some time with Madan. „Madan, Madan, look sometimes, are they not sweet?“
„Oh yes, I may take one? “
„Better not. Animals do not like it if one touches her babys.“ Now Lilith went to the little ones, she laid beside them and three started to drink immediately with her. Long Madan and Ivani looked still together three kittens in Together they left the hut. 
Madan lived only, since his parents had died by an illness. He inhabited the hut directly beside Jaweth's hut. In the evening all villagers often sat before the fire, also Madan and Ivani. Lilith noted very well that the both felt to each other drawn, but she did not understand, why they were no couple. With cats this is not complicated so. She understood only that Jaweth had to permit something what apparently hung together with it. But because the people only talked and, indeed, the fire warmed, however, she had, nevertheless, a shyness of it, she preferred to look rather in the hut for mice. In addition, she had to look after her kitten. 
But with the time became this bigger and Lilith came again more often to Ivani. 
In an evening the palaver began again before the fire. Lilith lay down only beside Ivani and was fondled. But then she was bored and got, in addition, hunger. She wanted to shoot first one more mouse, before she looked after her kitten. So she went to the hut to see what would be found huntable there. Suddenly she heard a quiet rustle. She sharpened the ears. There was again this noise. It came from the stock baskets and the jugs.
Immediately Lilith turned her ears in the direction. No, this was not a mouse, it was something gösseres. Again it rustled. 
Then Lilith saw what it was: A rat namely a quite big one. She sat on one of the earth pottery jug in which the people kept stocks. With rats Lilith finished playing and here this was especially fat. The rat was a good fighter, she whistled a warning cry and did not flee like the mice, but it used nothing to her. Lilith had put them and had forced into a corner. With a quick sentence was Lilith on the earth pottery jug and had packed the rat in the neck. The earth pottery jug fell down clattering. The rat defended herself, but Lilith had to her after a short time the neck broken.
By the noise the inhabitants of the village had become attentive and Jaweth came to look what was wrong. He grasped immediately the situation. About the upset earth pottery jug he lost no word. For it, however, about Lilith: „It is unbelievable, these are gigantic cattle. You are a courageous cat.“ Reported afterwards gathered Jaweth all villagers around the fire and what he had seen. And he ordered that from now on nobody may a act of harm to a cat.. Also he forbade to all to hunt cats. 
Again some days passed in the same rhythm. 
One night Lilith crept to Ivani in her sleeping site. She wanted to be simply close to her. Now their kitten were big enough, so that she left this some time alone. She cuddled up to Ivani and caught in to purr. From the day she lay down every night to Ivani and, besides there remained. Only at the nights in which she went to the meeting place she was not there. The day she slept in the hut or explored the village at which it looked meanwhile as her district. 
If she met Jaweth, it also got from him a stroke. 
Jaweth was during the day most time with the dog with the nanny goats. The behaviour of the dog was absolutely incomprehensible Lilith. He came if he was called and, otherwise, what also acted always to him of the people was ordered. It would never have come to a cat to the sense to follow at all of somebody order.
Hence, she also had nothing for the dog, for the rest. Indeed, he was much bigger and dangerous, but because he listened to the people, Lilith simply went for him from the way. But this was not always possible. Since the dog sniffed around everywhere and thus he also came close once Lilith to. Only he did not know what he should hold of Lilith, but then bark he them. Nevertheless, Lilith did not flee and also showed no institutions to the escape. The dog growled furiously. Lilith hissed and went off to the dog. With her razor-sharp claws she moved to him so fast that he could not react, some bloody welts about the sensitive snout. It had to hurt dreadfully. From this day the dog did a curve around Lilith. 
In the evening they met again in the meeting place in the bushes with the big tree. 
Since Lilith was with the people, there had been many big discussions. 
Some also wanted to the people, others preferred to live further in the wilderness. Now there is with cats, differently than with dogs, no leader and everybody is free in his decisions. 
In any case, Lilith's reports were taken to the fact that some seriously considered going also to the people, to all at the head of Sandyfur. As well as it looked, nevertheless, the people were not so dangerous, on the contrary, they offered protection and richly prey. 
By Lilith's story they knew how the people handled with enemies and this offered more security than they had here in the wilderness. One could also go for the fire and the dog easily from the way. And nobody ordered something to them, they did not have to obey like the dogs on order. No cat would one day do this, they just needed to be there. Since mice would hunt them anyhow and if this was right to the people, why not? 
Because they were free in the thing, they could come and go like they liked. They could meet furthermore and if it itched once somebody to go hunting in the wilderness, was also no problem. And should somebody have once enough of the people, he could go any time. But every cat had to decide this for herself. Nobody urged Lilith to go with her to press only the thought of it, somebody to something, would never have come to her to the sense. She reported only what she had experienced. Sandyfur, Glowlight and Greatear decided to go with Lilith to see what passed everything there with the people.
They would come back later and report. 
Late at night they started to the settlement. They reached them at the break of dawn. 
Only they observed the events from sure distance, but when the people on her fields went and the settlement was left, they dared between the huts. They found everything thus like Lilith had reported. Hence, they decided to remain also with the people. Now and then they would go to the meeting place. 
The next day thus Ivani found four cats in her hut. One was of it Lilith, but she had never seen the others. Three stepped back and searched a way out, they had never been so close to a person. Slowly Ivani to itself knelt down as it had done it with Lilith when she had seen this for the first time. Three foreign cats knew only not surely what they had to hold of it, but because Lilith hissed not warning and also showed no other signs of fear, they simply waited what happened. Ivani tried to give them a piece meat. They sniffed in it, but did not get closer. Ivani laid the meat on the ground and moved slowly backward. Now Sandyfur got closer and started to eat the meat. Now the ice had broken and three became more trusting. Ivani went slowly backward from the hut. When she came back after a short time again with Madan, all four cats on the covers lay and clean themselves. From the day came Sandyfur and other every day to the people and after some time they remained whole. Only to her night meetings they went now and again. Hence, more and more cats came to the village and remained. And with the time somewhat was hardly eaten by the stocks of mice and rats. The cat's people had his living, because, nevertheless, it pulled over and over again mice and sometimes also rats here, but these did not have long joy in the apparently found knob, the cats for it the more. Sometimes they also got some nanny goat milk and now and then a piece of meat. But they had to act, in contrast to the dog, nothing else.
Now Lilith's kitten were big and went even on the hunt. 
Now it was a harvest time and Jaweth had ordered this day Madan to get the flail from his hut. The flail hung on the wall and Madan had to rise on a pile of stratified wood. He had the flail now in the hand and wanted again climp down. There he saw tickling a scorpion in the direction of his left leg on the wooden pile. He did a step back, the wood came to the slides and Madan fell from the pile. He lay on the ground and wanted to get up. But Madan had fallen quite unhappily. He could not move any more properly and hardly got air. Obviously he had broken some ribs. The scorpion had also fallen down, now was direct before his face and had raised threateningly his sting. Madan did not dare to move, the scorpion would knife immediately. At the moment Madan saw that Lilith crept up from the back to the scorpion, the ears forwards directed and each of his movements carefully observant. Lilith had already dealt several times with scorpions. They tasted very tasty, but they were very quick in the heat and one had to pay attention not to be stung by them. Here this was not very big, but, nevertheless, his poison could kill a cat. And he was direct before Madan's face and could knife any time. But Lilith was precise behind him and she knew what was to be done. The scorpion was fixed exclusively on Madan. With a sentence Lilith shot up forwards and pressed from the back the tail with the dangerous poison sting down. It cracked easily, only for Lilith audible. The scorpion was not dead yet, but now was absolutely defenceless and the tail with the poison sting was crushed. Still there thrashed his legs.
A bite and the dangerous mouthful was only a cat's feed. 
With great pleasure she started to consume the tender meat, as an Ivani came to the space. 
„What has happened here? “ „Lilith, Lilith.“ if groaned Madan. “What is with Lilith?” „She has saved me, without them the scorpion would have stung me.“ He tried ones to get up, groaned and broke down immediately again. „What is, are you injured, nevertheless?“
„It hurts, here in the breast.“ Madan groaned again. „Vantage point, I gets my father.“ if said Ivani. After a short time she came back with Jaweth. He examined Madan which groaned, besides, again painful. „Ribs have broken it." said Jaweth, “It will heal, but some time will last. He will need care.“ „I will take over this.“ if answered Ivani. 
Their father smiled, he had already seen for a long time how it stood around Madan and Ivani. And this would be a good opportunity to prove what the both felt for each other. 
„Now I will go away for a while and collect herbs. I will do" said Jaweth, "of it an ointment which relieves pain something. Look meanwhile after him.“ When Jaweth had gone, Ivani got a piece of meat around it Lilith to give. Lilith accepted it thankfully, although she did not understand why them a reward had received. She had got as a reward already the extremely delicate scorpion. Hence, she rubbed herself against Ivani and started to purr. 
Now Ivani often remained with Madan and maintained him. All villagers met Lilith now with respect and they, but also her kitten and the other cats, got many stroke and sometimes tidbits. But they did not give up the mouse hunt. They recognised that the decision to go to the people had been right. 
Days on days passed and slowly state made amends Madan's. He had pains none more. Jaweth's ointment had also done this hers. 
After some time Madan was healthy and started to work again on the fields, often accompanied from Ivani. 
One evening they sat again around the fire. Jaweth turned to Madan and Ivani. 
„You since often together on the fields. “ if he noted. 
The both looked move. 
„Should have escaped to me a little bit?“ 
He smiled. 
Madan collected itself a heart. „ It is thus ... “ he faltered, did not know any more further.
„Do you love each other?“
„Yes, father!“ said Ivani, more not.
A silence entered. 
Jaweth nodded. „Then is it.“ 
He raised. „ Listens to me! “ he shouted. „ Madan and Ivani have found to each other. Hence, I announce as a director of this village that with the next full moon wedding should be. “ There was a murmuring and approving nod, because also the other villagers had got for a long time that Madan and Ivani were fond of to each other. 
Up to the next full moon it was not long. 
Lilith did not understand the excitement of the people during the days before it. 
But she felt that something special approached. 
The full moon came. Unnerved curiously, but a little bit, Lilith watched the activity. She did not know what she had to hold of it. Ivani was dressed festively and led on the village square. Jaweth already waited on the fire place with the other villagers. After some time Madan came, also he in festive clothes. Both took installation before Jaweth. He looked only at the couple, then of the row after all villagers. Then he started to talk. 
„It is the will of the forefathers that Madan and Ivani are determined for each other.“ 
He looked in the round. „ Would like somebody to bring forward something? “ 
„Yes, I.“ if said one of the villagers, „It is the will of the forefathers.“ 
„It is the will of the forefathers.“ if repeated another. 
„It is the will of the forefathers.“ if it came from the whole round. 
„It is!“ shouted Jaweth. He looked to Madan and Ivani. „ Because you love each other and are it the will of the forefathers, from now on you should be together. “ He did a break and saw to Madan. „And thus I give you my daughter Ivani to the companion.“ He did an other break. Then he shouted: „As a director of this village and father of Ivani I announce this: From now on Madan and Ivani are a man and woman. If her life may be happy and be blest with many children!“
There were vast amounts of food and a drink which smelt nose not very good in Liliths, but the people drank a lot of it. And they danced around the fire and sang. Late at night Madan and Ivani disappeared in Madan's hut. This had never experienced Lilith that Ivani was at night with Madan. But now she might not to them, these had been to her too much bustles and anyhow she also had the feeling that now the right time was not in addition. Hence, she ran at night again to the meeting place and came back only at the break of dawn. Ivani remained with Madan and because Lilith also wanted to remain with Ivani, she lived from then on also in Madan's hut. 
Till present the year had run very well, the weather had joined in and, hence, the fields stood good and also the trees were of full fruits. The people were with it occupies the fruits of the trees to harvest. Only on a tree they did not go, although the fruits were soon overripe. „ We do not harvest father, " asked Ivani "why this tree?“ „Because he has dry branches, this is too dangerous.“ „but the fruits are overripe and are especially sweet.“ „I say to you, do not eat from the fruits of the tree!“ ordered Jaweth. „But why then?“ „The branches are dry and will break, if you there go up. “ if sent a reminder her father. „ But the fruits are already ripe and they will rot in the tree if one does not harvest them. “ replied to him Ivani. „ No, this is too dangerous. You give up this! “ „ Father! “ „ This is my last word! “ Jaweth turned round and slowly went in the direction of the nanny goats. 
But lured the sweet fruits. Many also hung on the lower branches, there one would not have to climb very high and, nevertheless, it could not be so dangerous. Jaweth was wrong certainly, the branches looked stable. So she started to climb in spite of Jaweth's ban on the tree.
Lilith was followed Ivani and watched her from below. 
Maybe she would also climb up, Lilith was good in and often enough on trees. But this time anyhow she did not dare, something was in the tree which she held from it. 
Now Ivani was on the tree. Far on top she was not, many fruits also hung on the lower branches. Slowly she pushed on the branch forwards. Suddenly she stops short. She expelled a sharp shout and did a hurried movement back. Thereby she lost the hold and wanted to hold on in the branch which broke crashing. The branch with Ivani fell to ground, not deeply, it had been only one of the lower branches, hence, she did not injure herself. With fright-widened eyes she stared at the branch. The branch would have almost met 
Lilith, first she had jumped back, but when she saw Ivani still on the branch, she came again. Now she saw what had frightened Ivani so. 
There was a snake on the branch. She was still young, but was toxic, nevertheless, like all snakes in the area. Lilith spitted at them. The queue stood up and licked. Carefully and quite slowly moved Ivani backward. 
Lilith would never allow that Ivani something bad happened. 
Now and then she had shot a snake, but during the direct attack, they had never always only lurked and had waited, until the right time came for striking. One had to get them directly behind the head to go for the fangs from the way. But this time it was different. The snake was direct before her and had far burst her mouth with the fangs. Without moving Lilith stared at the queue. She had to come behind the snake to get them. She would not allow them that these Ivani attacked. Ivani did not dare to move. She pursued horrified the events. Some inhabitants of the village, under it also Jaweth, had noted by the fall that a little bit was not right and ran here. Lilith started to hiss. The snake licked again. With quite slow movements Lilith pushed aside around behind the queue to come. Then she did a sentence side. Jerkily followed the snake of the movement.
Again Lilith stood completely motionless. Another jump would bring them behind the snake. At the moment the snake wanted to attack, but Lilith was quicker. She made way and then jumped out. Now she was precise about the snake and wanted to pack them in the neck. 
It writhed quick as a flash and Lilith felt a sting in her right front paw. Nevertheless, she got the snake and bit behind the head. The movement of the queue tired. She was dead. 
Ivani had itself again stand up and looked after Lilith. 
In the run came Jaweth run. In bewilderment he stared at the picture which came up to him. He saw the dead snake, saw Ivani and Lilith and he grasped immediately what had happened. Ivani took Lilith in her arms. 
Then she saw the small wound in Lilith's front paw. It hardly bled, but Lilith's front paw hurt dreadfully. You became strange expects and at times everything turned before her eyes. Pain became stronger and high crept up to shoulder. 
From the corners of the eye she saw Sandyfur, Glowlight and Longclaw. 
Slowly three got closer. 
They knew what had happened and what would happen and they got always closer and sniffed and rubbed themselves against Lilith. 
This tried to lick the wound to themselves, but she did not succeed. 
Hardly she could move. She knew, she would lose this fight and was ready to go to the land on the edge of the time. There she could wait for Ivani. Then they would go together above the rainbow way. 
She felt no more pains. 
Now their front paw was absolutely unfeeling. 
She got cold.
When the sun set and the dusk broke, died Lilith. She was seven years old. 
All inhabitants of the village assembled around the dead Lilith and mourned and wept the whole night. Mostly Ivani cried. She held Lilith in her arms and mourned for them like a beloved person. 
The next day many people and animals from far came to prove the last honour to her. 
Then Lilith was buried as if she had been a person. 
Madan and Ivani moved, because they did not want to live any more at the place in them so much joy, however, also deep grief had experienced and they never again returned. 
And long still everything told to themselves in the whole land the history about Lilith the cat. Today most people a lot do not know about Lilith. 
Only a few still know her name, the real events have forgotten them. 
And many hold Lilith only for a fable being and some even for a demon. 
In her stories became from Madan and Ivani in the course of the brief years of the world Adam and Eva and the history is told quite differently. 
However, all animals, not only the cats, still remember the events and tell the true history still today, in the memory of Lilith, the cat who united the world of the people and the animals.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Double Post. Locked.


----------

